# engine mount help needed



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

I've searched everywhere, but can't find a definitive answer. Does anyone make polyeurethane engine mounts or inserts for the b14 sr20? Emailing the companies hasn't yielded any results. Thanks.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Have you tried here? That page is for the 1.6 but im sure they carry the 2.0 mounts.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

nova73guy said:


> I've searched everywhere, but can't find a definitive answer. Does anyone make polyeurethane engine mounts or inserts for the b14 sr20? Emailing the companies hasn't yielded any results. Thanks.


The Prothanes will fit the bill well. They're full polyurethane inserts that work real well. And not to mention affordable too. Lightning motorsports sells them for around $50 for a set to do all 4 mounts. I think it's www.lightningmotorsports.com. IIRC. There are other mounts also available, but they get a bit more pricey.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ES's are no good. Get prothane, and it's closer to $40.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Prothanes all the way. Hope you like a shaky car though hah. JWT makes mounts, place racing, es as well. Guess you didnt search hard enough. :cheers:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> ES's are no good. Get prothane, and it's closer to $40.



HUH? Anyway either mounts will do what you are looking to do and the 1.6 and 2.0 torque mount inserts are the same.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Prothanes all the way. Hope you like a shaky car though hah. JWT makes mounts, place racing, es as well. Guess you didnt search hard enough. :cheers:



It's not that I didn't search, just I don't know what parts will go between years and models.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2005)

http://performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=150_420_465_479&products_id=635

We have them on our site....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Actually, I guess the prothanes DID go up in price, I just ordered a set. It used to be $42.

Anyway, I prefer prothane inserts over E.S, which is why I bought them, I don't know much about E.S. though, so I don't have much to say against them.

Here are the choices I can think of:

Prothane Polyurethane motor mount inserts, they only replace the rubber part, you press them into place. They're harder than the stock one, so, added performance, but also added vibration. 4 piece, ~$50, 91-01 SR20 and GA16
Energy Suspension (ES), Polyurethane inserts, only replace rubber part. I think they're a bit softer than the Prothane, but I don't know if they last as long. 4 piece, ~$30, should also fit the 91-01 SR and GA
Place racing. Complete mounts (polyurethane middle), only rear, left and right (no front). It's listed in my catalog as $230, fits 95-01 SR20 M/T
JWT, From what I can see, it should be the entire mount, all 4. They are rubber, not polyurethane, $250, says it'll fit any sentra/200 w/SR20


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Actually, I guess the prothanes DID go up in price, I just ordered a set. It used to be $42.
> 
> Anyway, I prefer prothane inserts over E.S, which is why I bought them, I don't know much about E.S. though, so I don't have much to say against them.
> 
> ...


If you are not sure of the differences and are just guessing then stop posting BS about other products.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I post my "BS" based on the many comments about both products I have heard and I have come to see that Prothanes are a better bag for the buck. I just ordered a set, how do you think I made my decision? I don't care what you buy, if you don't feel like paying $50, get the ES. I personally won't buy the ES.

As a matter of fact, I think it's very possible I have the ES's on my car now. The previous owner replaced the mounts, b/c I know these aren't the stock mounts on my car and I know they're not prothane.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I post my "BS" based on the many comments about both products I have heard and I have come to see that Prothanes are a better bag for the buck. I just ordered a set, how do you think I made my decision? I don't care what you buy, if you don't feel like paying $50, get the ES. I personally won't buy the ES.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I think it's very possible I have the ES's on my car now. The previous owner replaced the mounts, b/c I know these aren't the stock mounts on my car and I know they're not prothane.


My point is that the ES inserts have proved themselves TIME AND AGAIN and are a great bang for the buck mod. I have had the ES inserts on my car for a number of years and I couldn't be happier than them.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

Hmmmm......

So this guy is posting BS now?

WHY DON'T YOU CHILL THE F*** OUT WES?

Sorry, this CONTRIBUTOR is a jerk. Better to stop posting now
he will f*** with your account here is you argue, believe me I know.

GIVE YOURSELF SOME DEMERITS WES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

so the ES is for fore and aft, but this other brand also has lateral(side to side) mounts?? are they also complete motor mounts with brackets, and not just rubber inserts?? (again comparing ES to this other brand)


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

You seem to have a personal vendetta against wes since you're digging up old threads to bash him. Either way the ES inserts are a good buy, I have them installed on my car and I'm happy with them.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

DanTheMan said:


> Hmmmm......
> 
> So this guy is posting BS now?
> 
> ...


Dude, do you have nothing better to do than dig up old posts and tell me to chill the FUCK out? Perhaps you should take your own advice... I'll sleep just fine tonight. 

And honestly I have NEVER messed with anyone's account. I have given negative rep. where it was deserved. Keep accusing me of doing things that I do not and I guess we'll have to see if I mess with accounts.

And tell me how you KNOW from personal experience. Whan have I EVER messed with your account or left you negative feedback. Post facts not BS and perhaps you'd be less offended by me calling you out on the crap you spew.


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

aminidab said:


> You seem to have a personal vendetta against wes since you're digging up old threads to bash him. Either way the ES inserts are a good buy, I have them installed on my car and I'm happy with them.



No kidding! PM him like a man (or woman) if you have a beef and keep all the :bs: off the forum.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Old thread, but to keep it simple:

Prothane = solid mount replacements. They will replace any rubber and they are great racing mounts. They require the most work b/c they must be pressed.

ES = Fill in the 'voids' that are within the stock rubber mounts. IMO, a cheap, lazy way to get the job done. I was told they're a real PITA as well due to them "popping out" during installation, sort of a 3-hand job. Also, if your stock mounts are crapped out, I would imagine you have to replace the stock rubber than you would install the inserts.

JWT and PR are the easiest b/c they replace the entire mount including the metal. They're also real expensive and not worth the money when you have the 2 above choices.


Um, even though I think he was taking my side (I have no idea) that's some funny shit.


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

scooterbob said:


> No kidding! PM him like a man (or woman) if you have a beef and keep all the :bs: off the forum.


NOTE: Meant for DanTheMan for anyone that's confused


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Old thread, but to keep it simple:
> 
> Prothane = solid mount replacements. They will replace any rubber and they are great racing mounts. They require the most work b/c they must be pressed.
> 
> ...



Do you have a pic of the Prothane rear mount? So far the other 3 mounts between ES and Prothane are complete replacements, although the Prothane appear, as you stated, to be of a harder durometer. Otherwise the rear may be the large difference here where the ES goes around the factory mount. Have yet to see the Prothane rear mount....


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

wes said:


> Do you have a pic of the Prothane rear mount? So far the other 3 mounts between ES and Prothane are complete replacements, although the Prothane appear, as you stated, to be of a harder durometer. Otherwise the rear may be the large difference here where the ES goes around the factory mount. Have yet to see the Prothane rear mount....


The prothane rear mount is the same as the prothane tranny mount.


----------

